# Lowe roughneck 1860cc draft



## Grizzly90 (Jul 24, 2018)

I recently asked about an alweld boat draft but that boat has went off the radar so I’ve found a Lowe roughneck 1860 center console with a mercury 80 jet and was curious as to how much water this would draft in and how shallow it would run in since it isn’t a true flat bottom j didn’t know if that made a difference and If so how much of a difference. Thanks for your time.


----------

